# Alco 'Air Top' fitted to X250 chassis



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Just fitted 'Air Top' to an X250 chassis. If one can change an oil filter on the car or replace the brakes then you can do this. Brought the air lines through the grommet on the passenger side that's used for the handbrake cable on left hand drive vehicles.

I've had the system under pressure and there's no leaks, have yet to road test it and decide on the optimum pressure. Has any one else found and ideal pressure it's horses for courses of course?

MAC 8)


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Oh - £420.00 all in

MAC 8)


----------

